# solenoid/wire help western plow



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello guys I have a Western Unitmount plow elec over hyraulic, I was cleaning all my wiring connections and took the two eyelet connectors off the solenoid for the snow plow, I'm not sure if the two posts are specific + and - could anyone tell me so I don't start cooking under my hood, thanks! the truck is also on a 93 f350 4x4 7.3l dually truck if that matters


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wire's*

look on page 41 on western website you might have to left click and hit marquie zoom to blow it up ,but here's the link.
http://www.westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=242


----------



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for the help this has EVERYTHING I need! also I like your avatar haha


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wire*

that avatar came from the even blind squirrel finds a nut syndrome i find my self in at time's .there is a lot of info on the western link on the top of the page .:salute:


----------

